# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  [KKDM-VI] Quedada Mágica en Barcelona Domingo 17 Junio

## Ricky Berlin

*TACHIIIN 
TACHIIIN

Se hace saber, por orden del señor Alcaaaaaalde
Que la próxima KDDM (Kedada Mágica) se realizará en el més de Juuunio
El domingo dia 17 exactameeeeeeeeeeeeente.


Kiá! 

Video Promocional Junio
*

Donde siempre:
Plaza Cataluña, Delante del Café Zurich a las 17
y a las 17:30 nos desplazamos a la calle Pelayo, al "restaurante" Vienna.

Seguiré editando  :117:

----------


## hawyn yaur

me apunto! soy el primero  8-)

----------


## mcgrau

aquí servidor a la nueva KDD magica xD esta vez haré yo el incauto tramposo xD

----------


## The Black Prince

Allí estaré

----------


## hawyn yaur

quiero mas mas mas mas mas....

enga apuntaros..

----------


## mcgrau

ajja seremos los mismos de la otra vez... esta vez si que llevaré tapete porque hawyn me dijiste que n ollevase y al final nos quedamos isn tapete

----------


## hawyn yaur

:roll:  eso dije yo?


xD

----------


## Némesis

Presente  :-o

Por cierto, algo que nunca he preguntado... ¿Las amigas de Ricky vendrán?

----------


## hawyn yaur

aver, nunca han venido , porque iba a ser diferente esta vez?

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Bueno... no se si apuntarme, seria mi primera quedada y me cortaria de verguenza, espero poder ir.  Lo que pasa que al ser novato... no haria mucho...xD

Que opinais?   :Wink: 

A y una cosa, sobre que hora soleis acabar??

----------


## Némesis

Solemos aguantar hasta las 10, pero puedes irte cuando quieras...

----------


## hawyn yaur

eso lo dices tu, te obligamos a que te quedes hasta las 11!

----------


## rifaj

> eso lo dices tu, te obligamos a que te quedes hasta las 11!


Mode ironic "ON": Efectivamente, has de permanecer hasta las 11 a.m. es decir hasta el lunes por la mañana. Mode ironic "OFF"

----------


## Mago Moliné

Me apuntooo! aunque esta vez vendre preparadoo! (espero que Riky tambien!)
Quiero a Ignotoo!
Me gusto mucho tu Incauto Tramoso ( The Black Prince ) falta poko para ser como el de Yago.

:P

----------


## rifaj

Ricky te veo muy relajao yo... El enlace del video promocional "casualmente"  estropeado, no hay enquesta para votar por ignoto... Estas perdiendo las buenas costumbres   :Lol:

----------


## Mago Moliné

xD eso se arregla con un dia alegre en la KDDM!!
rifaj el año que viene nos llevas en cocheªª que me cansao de ir con tren :P

----------


## rifaj

> xD eso se arregla con un dia alegre en la KDDM!!
> rifaj el año que viene nos llevas en cocheªª que me cansao de ir con tren :P


Vamos!!!!!!! 1 año 1 mes y 10 dias para ser mayor de edad y poder ir a las KDDM en coche!!!!!!


PD:Por transtornos psicológicos y/o psiquicomentales no le dieron el carné a rifaj.  :roll:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Rijafio:
Primera pregunta del Test Psicologico

¿Cuales son sus Hobbies?
Mago
*ERROR* 

Así no conseguirás que la gente te tome en serio... deja la magia si quieres tener vida social normal.

----------


## The Black Prince

> Rijafio:
> Primera pregunta del Test Psicologico
> 
> ¿Cuales son sus Hobbies?
> Mago
> *ERROR* 
> 
> Así no conseguirás que la gente te tome en serio... deja la magia si quieres tener vida social normal.


Yo la tengo....eso creo

Tengo que anunciar que estoy trabajando en un juego.... o mejor aún un juegazo pero todavía no me siento comodo con el quizás el mes que viene.

Un abrazo,

----------


## hawyn yaur

igualmente lo acabas contando, da igual no? xD

----------


## rifaj

Ese es el ricky que yo decia xD

----------


## Mago Moliné

xD cada vez se anima mas la cosa :P
Todos los magos somos unos frikis xD

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> xD cada vez se anima mas la cosa :P
> Todos los magos somos unos frikis xD


no no nunca nunva no no nunca nueca no no nunca nunca no ne nunca nunca no vo nunca nunva no no nunca nueca no no nunca nunca no nu nunca nunva no no nunca nunva no no nunca nueca no no nunca nunca no nu nenca nunca no no nunca nunva no no nunca nueca no no nunca nunca no nu nunca nunca no no nunca nunva no no nunca nueca no no nunca nunca no nu nueca nunca no no nunca nunva no no nunca nueca no no nunca nunca no nu nunca nunca no no nunca nunva no no nunca nueca ne no nunca nunca no nu nuvca nunca no no nunca nunva no no nunca nueca no no nunca nunca no nu nunca nunca no no nunca nunva no no nunca nueca no no nunca nunva no nu nunca nunca no no nunca nunva no no nunca nueca no no nueca nunca no nu nunca nunca no no nunca nunva no no nunca nueca no no nunca nunca no nu nunca nunca no no nunca nunva no no nunca nueca no no nunca nunca no nu nunca nunve 

Tu más

Por cierto, de nuevo voy a adivinar un numero...el 1 y el 10
Así que piensalo: entre 1 y 10.

¿Lo tienes?



Es el "nueve "

Subraya con el mouse entre las comillas para ver la solución.

Ja, soy el mago más grande del mundo
(por detrás de Blaine, por supuesto)

EDIT: encuesta y videos updateados

----------


## daniganyo

Saludos a todos...

Seria posible cambiar la kdda para la semana siguiente :Confused:  Si a causa de esto alguien no puede asistir no la cambieis. Lo digo porque es el ultimo fin de semana que estare en barcelona hasta septiembre... Además me gustaria poder quedar con alguien que sea mago.

Si alguien le interesa quedar entre semana o ese fin de semana, le estaria muy agradecido. Llevo dos años estudiando cartomagia i aun no he quedado con nadie.

Saludos

----------


## guille

Yo seguramente tambien vendre :P 

Pd: Ricky no me as adivinado el numero xD :D

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

A mi tampoco me lo adivino!

Ha seria divino si lo pudierais cambiar para la semana siguiente, el domingo 24... si no podeis no pasa nada, are esfuerzos para poder ir!

Saludos! :D

----------


## hawyn yaur

el 24 es san juan..

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> el 24 es san juan..


Sip, además ya me pedisteis varios de cambiarla al 17. Se mantiene, sorry.
 Kiss

----------


## Ricky Berlin

mm, veo que hay dos tias que han votado por mi
(espero realmente que sean tias)

enga señores, que la KDD ya está aquí, apuntense.

----------


## rifaj

Definitivamente no puedo venir. Tengo una recuperacion de catalan el lunes osea que ya asistire a la de septiembre.

Nos vemos!

----------


## hawyn yaur

pa ir yo solito paso..

----------


## Némesis

> mm, veo que hay dos tias que han votado por mi
> (espero realmente que sean tias)


Ejem.. ¿Puedes aclarar a qué te refieres?
No desesperéis, que el único que ha caído es Rifaj (de momento).

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Ejem.. ¿Puedes aclarar a qué te refieres?
> No desesperéis, que el único que ha caído es Rifaj (de momento).


La encuesta  :117:

----------


## hawyn yaur

rifaj?  guille y mago moline estan a punto de caer...

----------


## guille

Yo casi casi seguro que me voy a la playa con mi familia :-(  

Como mi madre no canvie de opinion en el ultimo momento.. :roll:

----------


## josep

Sabeis que el mismo día hay una feria mágica en Santa Susana ?

Y que, entre otros hay Inés, Jorge Blass...?

Un saludo

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Sabeis que el mismo día hay una feria mágica en Santa Susana ?
> 
> Y que, entre otros hay Inés, Jorge Blass...?
> 
> Un saludo


Donde cae eso? podriamos ir todos juntitos de la mano alli.

Por cieeerto... QUE ES ESTO QUE EL RIJAF NO VIENE!!!! Imposible!!! es el alma de la fiesta!!! no no y no!

----------


## Némesis

Está en la comarca del Maresme, a unos 18 kilómetros de nosotros siguiendo la costa Norte.
(Es decir, siguiendo la carretera más asquerosa del universo (la N-II) o la más atascada del universo (C-32).

----------


## josep

Cuando os hayais decidido por una rubia escultural,monumental por un

lado o por Ignoto con escote por otro, entonces yo tambíen tomaré

mi decisión, si me invitais, claro.

Un saludo, por lo escultural...

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Al lado de que pueblo está Santa Susana?

----------


## A.Marin

ines va mañana viernes y jorge blas en sabado

http://www.firamagica.com/index.php?id=mostra

el domingo habra finalmente kdd?

si es asi yo ire

----------


## Ella

podriais subir fotos y videos de vuestras quedadas??   :Lol:   (recuerdo que ya hay algunas subidas...)

----------

